# nu-tool wood turning lathe



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

hi guys I'm new to this wood turning lathe and have a bit of a quandary I bought a nutool lathe for silly money ...well basically got it free with the chisels I bought and I need a chuck for it ...this is where I get confused , not hard normally lol I measured the spindle and it comes up as 19mm on vernier gauge but I can count 8 threads on it and it doesn't match with any advice ive read online any advice please
regards john


----------



## loftyhermes (15 Nov 2017)

It's probably 3/4" x 16 thread.


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

hi i did convert it t imperial and it comes out at 3/4 but thread count dousnt seem right
john


----------



## AndyT (15 Nov 2017)

It's probably got about half an inch of metal with a thread cut on it. Hold a ruler alongside, count how many whole threads there are in half an inch, multiply by two and you get the "threads per inch" or "tpi".
I agree that it is likely to be 16 tpi.


----------



## J-G (15 Nov 2017)

pongobear":19ids8ox said:


> hi i did convert it t imperial and it comes out at 3/4 but thread count doesn't seem right
> john



Yes 3/4" = 19.05 mm 

You say you 'counted 8 threads' but you don't say over what distance. If there were 8 crests in 1/2" (12.7mm) then that would be 3/4 x 16 as suggested by loftyhermes and is a 'Standard'.


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

just had a look and I'm getting six threads in half an inch ?? help lol


----------



## Glynne (15 Nov 2017)

Just googled “nu tool lathe spindle” and The Toolpost & Peter Child both suggest it is 3/4” x 16 tpi.
Have a look at the sites as the quote a model number.


----------



## AndyT (15 Nov 2017)

Make sure you are counting whole threads - one crest, one valley.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Nov 2017)

Aren't these things like Clarkes and others with a peculiar thread?


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

Here's a pic if it's any help


----------



## banjerbill (15 Nov 2017)

No pic here!

If it's the model with a single round pole as the bed it is definitely 3/4" x 16.

Bill


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

Pic is too big too download grrr


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

No it's not the round pole model I'll see if I can get pics off of ebay


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

This one hopefully


----------



## Blockplane (15 Nov 2017)

Go on ebay, buy yourself a 3/4" X 16tpi nut, which won't cost much, and try it for size.


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Nov 2017)

Can you post a picture of the turning tools, because they look suspiciously like cheap nasty ones. I hope I'm wrong but if they are cheapies then they are likely to put you off turning through sheer frustration.

K


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

Ordered nut so that should help me narrow it down....as for chisels not sure if cheap or expensive but I been using em with my mini lathe and they cut well .....or better than the cheap nasties supplied with mini lathe I'll see if I can upload


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

Couple of pics to help if poss


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Nov 2017)

They don't look like some of the [email protected] that I have seen, fortunately, and if they cut well then that's fine. I have read comments about some which won't keep a decent edge and will bend or break easily. Trying to work with tools like that is so disheartening. Not trying to criticize, I just thought it worth mentioning in case you were getting grief from your tools but might have thought it was your technique at fault.

Also, if your nut fits, then that could be the basis of a home made faceplate.


K


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys I did think about making a faceplate with nut ....luckily I have a mug welder


----------



## pongobear (15 Nov 2017)

Mig even lol


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Nov 2017)

I'm trying to visualise a mug welder.
K


----------



## Blockplane (16 Nov 2017)

graduate_owner":n8zrhm9q said:


> I'm trying to visualise a mug welder.
> K


Is that how they attach the handles?


----------



## pongobear (20 Nov 2017)

Right ive received my 3/4 by 16 tpi nut this morning and it doesnt fit my lathe it does up about half a turn and then binds any ideas guys
john


----------



## pongobear (20 Nov 2017)

just rechecked and over an half inch (12.5 mm)measurement with my vernier gauge its showing 6 threads ?? any ideas


----------



## n0legs (20 Nov 2017)

Hi, I feel your pain or felt your pain I should say.
I have a very similar lathe badged as a Berlan, its a German brand.
My spindle thread is M18. 
Do you want an M18 nut to try? What I'll send will definitely be an M18, I find a lot of people/suppliers these days don't know the thread patterns like a lot of the oldies do.
PM me your address if you're interested.
Best of luck.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2017)

Get some brass or copper ferrules and rehandle the tools. It might not improve them in use but the pratice will be good and you'll feel better using them.


----------



## n0legs (20 Nov 2017)

I've just looked at the Peter Child site.
It claims a Clarke (possibly similar to yours) came with a 3/4 x 10 spindle thread.
This might be an option given the thread count you have. 
I get 6 threads per half inch on M18, it is early though


----------



## pongobear (20 Nov 2017)

Trying to find a nut that's 3/4 by 10 tpi is a nightmare lol if I can't get sorted soon I'll flog it and buy a new one lol


----------



## pongobear (20 Nov 2017)

One other question could the spindle be changed out for something normal or is this not able to happen
John


----------



## n0legs (20 Nov 2017)

pongobear":1o8ir9nj said:


> Trying to find a nut that's 3/4 by 10 tpi is a nightmare lol if I can't get sorted soon I'll flog it and buy a new one lol




So incensed with this issue I be ,I called into the workshops and got one. A 3/4 x 10 nut that is  
I'll send you that one as well.
"All I need are your bank account details and your sort code please" :lol:


----------



## J-G (20 Nov 2017)

pongobear":2csax2f6 said:


> Trying to find a nut that's 3/4 by 10 tpi is a nightmare lol if I can't get sorted soon I'll flog it and buy a new one lol


3/4 x 10 is a standard UNC - if it is 10 tpi then you ought to be able to measure the thread with a old 'wooden' ruler which - if memory serves - were marked in 10ths" (as well as 8ths & 16ths) and all marks would 'line up'. much better than guessing number of full threads in half-inch.

But of course it will be easier if n0legs' nut fits


----------



## Dalboy (21 Nov 2017)

pongobear":3ti6jw44 said:


> Trying to find a nut that's 3/4 by 10 tpi is a nightmare lol if I can't get sorted soon I'll flog it and buy a new one lol



To be honest this is the best option cut your losses now rather than throw a lot of money at it. Then buy a lathe with a common thread where you can buy lots of accessories.
Life will be easier and you will not get disheartened with it.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (21 Nov 2017)

I used to have one of those lathes and it was 3/4" x 10tpi.The tailstock alignment was a bit of a lottery too!


----------



## pongobear (22 Nov 2017)

I found you can by adaptors to go from 3/410tpi to either 1 by 8tpi or 3/4 16 tpi so shouldn't be to much bother


----------



## pongobear (22 Nov 2017)

Paul Hannaby":19le1cps said:


> I used to have one of those lathes and it was 3/4" x 10tpi.The tailstock alignment was a bit of a lottery too!




hiya could you tell me what size the tailstock taper is im pretty sure its mt 2 but would sooner check thanks
john


----------



## Paul Hannaby (22 Nov 2017)

Yes it's 2mt. If I recall correctly, the headstock spindle is solid with a screw on 4 prong drive centre. When I had mine, I bought a chuck to fit from Axminster so it might be worth contacting them to see if they have anything but I suspect it's one they discontinued a long time ago.

Over the time I had the lathe I broke the banjo and had a new one made from steel. The toolrest also broke so I had that welded. When I upgraded, the bearings and the spindle were worn out so the lathe was scrapped. That was 15 years ago so I hope the one you have has had an easier life than I gave mine!


----------



## graduate_owner (22 Nov 2017)

I agree with the comments about not spending much on this lathe. It's easy to say just buy a better one, but Nutool is not a well respected make. If you can get it working without spending out then fine, use it as a starter lathe but I expect you will want to upgrade anyway when you get into turning. 
There was a comment, on this forum I think, from someone who started turning at school using a quality lathe and was later given a cheap lathe by a relative. He reckoned his turning ability went downhill by using it because of developing bad habits trying to compensate for the shortcomings of the lathe.
Money, money, money!!!

K


----------

